
Why would a grade school not have parent accounts for their PowerSchool system? - hnthroaway1926
Curious to know if anyone would know why a school would not support parent accounts for their PowerSchool system. Could this be driven by either Pearson&#x27;s pricing structure or GDPR concerns?
======
ebg13
Maybe you should ask them instead of us. HN is a forum for enthusiasts, not
psychics.

~~~
dang
Ok, but please don't be unkind to others.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
nullterminator
Like ebg13 said, you need to ask them. That said, I seriously doubt it's GDPR
related. It might be pricing, but I'm skeptical that Pearson charges
significantly extra for parent accounts.

As someone who had PowerSchool through highschool though, it sucks for
students with overprotective parents. Friends who did poorly on an exam would
be getting angry texts from their parents before they even got home for the
day. Friends who decided to skip a class to have fun would have their parents
notified within a few minutes of the start of the class. It's a pretty
powerful tool for helicopter parenting, and I would have much preferred if my
school didn't have parent accounts. I'd still talk to my parents about school,
and tell them when I did badly, but I'd get to bring it up at a good time and
handle it in person instead of them knowing my grades often before I did.

~~~
hnthroaway1926
thanks for the response, I would ask the school but feel I'm unlikely to get
an accurate answer from them (as they probably don't know themselves)

